# Special tool needed to install Dura Ace chain?



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Shimano website says I need a special tool to install the Dura Ace chain on my road bike? Is this true or can I use any chain tool?

Also, is it possible to install some quick disconnect links on the DA chain in order to make it easier to remove for cleaning? Anyone ever done this? It seems too tedious to have to remove a pin with a special tool, toss the pin because it cannot be reused, and then install a new special pin using a special tool. My goodness!

The chain on my Specialized mountain bike has a quick disconnect link that enables the chain to be removed in 2 seconds. It would be nice to be able to do that on my road bike.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

jafran456 said:


> The Shimano website says I need a special tool to install the Dura Ace chain on my road bike? Is this true or can I use any chain tool?
> 
> Also, is it possible to install some quick disconnect links on the DA chain in order to make it easier to remove for cleaning? Anyone ever done this? It seems too tedious to have to remove a pin with a special tool, toss the pin because it cannot be reused, and then install a new special pin using a special tool. My goodness!
> 
> The chain on my Specialized mountain bike has a quick disconnect link that enables the chain to be removed in 2 seconds. It would be nice to be able to do that on my road bike.


Unless they changed the design you just need a standard chain tool and a pair of pliers to snap off the lead pin after it's inserted.

Btw, you don't have to remove a chain to clean it adequately, just lube and wipe down regularly and you'll be fine. If it's really gummed up a little degreaser on a rag will do the trick. Most other chain manufacturers usually have some sort of master link design so you could always go w/ a compatible aftermarket brand and they'll be easier to remove and put back on. Check w/ the LBS to see what they got.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*9 or 10 speed?*

There are a lot of options for a "quick disconnect link" on a DA chain. If your set-up is 9-speed, the Sram 9-speed version of the "Power Link" will work just fine. I know this from personal experience. From what I read, the 10-speed version of the Power Link will work on a DA chain, but it is not removable / reusable. Wipperman or KMC links might work but do more research before going that direction. The tolerances on 10-speed chain are pretty tight, A link that fits, may not be safe if it fits too snug or loose.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have used a decent chain tool for 9-speed & 10-speed Dura-Ace chains (both work). I had a pain with a small lever on a small chain tool - it was a such a pain in the ass. I like a big lever with a decent steel chain tool. Even a Campagnolo chain tool will work, but not as well. 

I like a Dura-Ace drivetrain - front & rear derailleurs (or mechs), crankset, bottom bracket, chain, and cassette. Often you can use a different Shimano front derailleur. But it helps a lot if you use either Ultegra or Dura-Ace shifters, but I would go with Dura-Ace shifters (either 9- or 10-speed), because they shift better and last longer, and they stay put and are not as goosey.

The main problem with Dura-Ace/XTR chains is that they are a pain to put on, it's such a hassle..


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*answer...*

A special tool is not needed, but use a good quality shop tool.

The question about connector links get asked several times a week. Here's one of my latest responses:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1432332#poststop

The 9 speed SRAM link might work in a pinch, but it is certainly not the best fit for a Shimano 10 chain. It's too wide, both inside and outside.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

C-40 said:


> A special tool is not needed, but use a good quality shop tool.
> 
> The question about connector links get asked several times a week. Here's one of my latest responses:
> 
> ...


 +1

Just a note too to the OP, KMC is the OEM for Shimano chains, (although to Shimano specs) so their links should be/and are compatible.

But, you didn't specify which chain. 9 speed, 10 speed.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

Stoga....I'm running 10-speed Dura Ace with an 11-21 rear cassette. The rear derailleur and shifters are also Dura Ace.

Thanks for the feedback dudes. I'll check with the LBS to see what they recommend.


----------



## jafran456 (Jul 8, 2005)

I need some more help with this topic just to make sure I did the right thing. I had the LBS remove the Ultegra 12-25 (or 12-23) cassette and install the Dura Ace 11-21 cassette. I then removed the Ultegra chain myself. Before I installed the Dura Ace chain, I compared the lengths of the two chains. The new Dura Ace chain was about 6 or 7 links longer than the Ultegra chain. I removed the extra links so the new chain would be the same length as the old one. I then installed the Dura Ace chain. Did I do the right thing?

I can't try the bike out to see how it runs because I don't have the new Dura Ace shifters installed yet.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thought I'd point out, In case you didn't know, that ideally when breaking the chain, you want to do it where the break is such that you're using the inner link at the break (i.e., you're not pushing the joining pin into the outer link you just pushed the connecting pin out of). Don't worry if you did it the other way, though, it's just that the way I describe is the preferred method.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*in other words....*

If you're talking about installing a new Shimano joining pin, then it should be pushed into the chain in the same direction as the old one was pushed out. Most people push the pin from the right side of the bike to the left, so the new pin starts in from the right side. If that's what you said, then we and Shimano agree.


----------

